# Who Makes the BEST Graph/Sonar???



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

*You can choose more than one if you like !!!* 

Who has the best Fishfinder for the 
performance to money ratio??
   

I find the Eagle FishEasy2 with 1500Watts & 240 vertical pixels is UNBEATABLE for around $130 !!!


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I agree that the Eagle Fisheasy 2 is one heck of a deal. I just bought the Tri-Finder 2. It's the same as the Fisheasy 2, but with the 150 degree wide view. Hopefully I didn't waste the extra money on the "upgrade" as in this mode the unit shows ANYTHING suspended to the side as a fish. I figured I would try it for lake Michigan to try and see the Browns scooting out to the side of the boat. There is not much suspended out there but fish, so it might work out.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a Hummindird 3D at the console, that thing couldn't spot a fish if you sat one on the screen! It is great for finding bottom structure such as creek channels, humps etc.
Bottom Line on the bow mount troller is a sweet unit, and has sidefinder technology that actually works!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I have a Raytheon (pre Raymarine) L-470 with a thru hull transducer. I have found it a great unit on the "Big Water". Lots of power and capable of marking fish and bait while cruising on plane!

Not the most user friendly though, typical of Raytheon products.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I used to own an Eagle Ultra 3D
which had a three beam configuration -- So I can't fault ya for getting that unit - BUT I do not use the "Fish ID" mode because the computer is kinda 'stOOpid' when it comes to determining the ehcoes it receives - For side viewing , it is "OK" but I generally use a sonar for looking down , because as the Great Al Lindner once said , "The fish are either shallow , deep or somewhere in between" If I can't see them on the graph , I usually make the assumption they are out to the side .
The "Fish Reveal" feature sees them IN THE WEEDS if they bury themselves too .
I usually run my X70A just because it has a much larger screen that the FishEasy2 and 200 Vertical pixels BUT I like the pings I get back with 3 Kw !!!!
Run your unit with Fish ID off & split-screen & I guarantee you will fall in love!!!!!!!

   Robert


----------



## The Highlander (Mar 25, 2002)

I've got a Apelco 365 that worked great. Then I bought a Pinpoint system seven . Oh - My -GOD ! ! ! What a difference. Need I say more.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I didn't plan on using the fish ID except when I want to use the the wide view (only works in fish ID mode).


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I have a Raytheon L760. Top notch equipment on the big water but I'm not convinced of its abilities on the shallow waters of LSC. It's a very expensive unit. If anyone has used one with success on LSC, I would like to hear about it. The unit is still kind of new to me, so maybe I don't have the set-up right for shallow water.


----------



## Lundy (Jan 1, 2001)

I have a lowrance x85 and a globalnav 310 on the consul
and a x85 on the bow and i love em.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Man!! TWO of 'em??
WooHoo!!
They are the predecessor to my X70A & THEY flat out ROCK!!!!!!!!!
lucky dawg......  
______________________________

BTW - Gone Fishing , that RayMarine should work GREAT in LSC !!
(You might have to tweak it for shallow water though) 

 All you guys quit peekin' & start voting!!!!!!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

"can you hear me now???" 
 All you guys quit yer peekin' & start pushing that darn vote button!!!!!!!!!


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

the only opinions i know are to use my humminbird as an anchor and to buy the cheaper unit. lol. i am still working on my own opinion. polarbear


----------



## Reeltime (May 13, 2002)

Knockoff64 and Gone Fishing,

I also have the Raytheon. Agree that it works great on the big water and is a bit un-user friendly, but once you get the hang of it, it is good in all situations. I use it on LSC and have found that manually adjusting the gains works best and usually keep it in split mode 50/200.


----------



## Handlining Rules (Jan 17, 2002)

I have a zercom LPG 2000. It is without one of the best units i have ever seen. It shows the bottom awesome and there is no doubt when it marks a fish. They have since discontinued making them.....humminbird started making a twin of it with the humminbird name. They are rather expensive, i payed 500 for mine, but it is well worth it
-Andy


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Same unit -- Zercom sold out to Humminbird...
Just a different name on the box!!!

 Robert 

http://www.humminbird.com
 
 
 
http://www.zercom.com


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

I had to pick Lowrance and Eagle.....(same units you know!).

Had excellent success with them personally.


----------



## ntruax (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm new to this forum. I don't have an opinion what the best is but I can tell you that my Humminbird Wide 3D Paramount is junk. It does good for depth and bottom (as far as I have been able to tell) but like the other person said, it can't mark a fish that is about to inhale it and that's pretty bad.  Does anyone know if the Bottom Line Tournament Master HR with the GPS is any good? I want to get it (or anything that will actually mark fish) but it's a little steep and I want the best there is around that price range. By the way, the reason that I know the Humminbird doesn't mark fish is because it has shown fish on the screen stacked like cord wood in clear water and there is nothing there. It does that with the trolling motor mounted sidefinder transducer and the 6 beam.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Did I mention the FULL automatic feature reeaalllllly helps with newbies???
I use auto all the time!!
lol


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

Get the one with lots of power, 240 vertical pixels or more, manual sensativity 0 to 100%, a grey scale feature then go for horzontal pixels, split screen features, must have totally manual features, leave nothing up to the those genius at the factory. You must become totally intimate with your fish finder and it will reward you by eliminating water and puting you on fish. Lp


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Reading about all these new innovations in sonars is pretty cool. I guess i am old school, but my only experience with sonars is with the a Hummingbird Super Sixty in the Birdtrap (portable). Took me a while to figure it out but it worked pretty good. All I used to woory about adjusting was the sensitivity.


----------



## Stinky (Jan 19, 2002)

Ntruax I have the Bottomline it came with my boat I like it a lot . The three split screen capability is great. The only thing I don't use very often is the sidefinder transducers. I havent taken the time to figure it out. I have been having problems with it, its now 6 years old. 

I lose the bottom quite frequently, and lately it seems all the fish i mark are shown at the top Does anyone know what might cause this?? I am thinking my transducer got bumped or something, I leave the boat in and tryed to move it from aboard and could not. 

I will say there are better out there, I like the lawrance, I had the oportunity to use one a couple a weeks ago, its cool you can actually see the fish come up off the bottom and scatter the bait, or smack yours... I believe it costs around 9 clams.

My next one will be the lawrance.


----------

